# NCEES #529



## Rei (Mar 23, 2010)

Could someone tell me why they don't use the angle when calculating the voltage regulation? This is such a simple question and I would have missed...aarrggg...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 23, 2010)

By definition, voltage regulation deals with magnitude only.


----------

